# Fun photo project



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I finally decided to print some photos from my fairy tale photo shoot of Beck in the arboretum from this fall. I got a really cool twelve frame photo board for Christmas, so I decided to devote it to my little man. It's not entirely finished yet... I might still add some little embelishments, and I'm looking for a stamp with the quote "The cure for boredom is curiosity; there is no cure for curiosity" to stamp in the black panel at the bottom. That will have to wait until I'm home again in April, but for now, I thought I would share


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh wow, that is gorgeous! Very nice work, and such a cutie for a model


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is so awesome! You did a really good job, and I love the idea of the stamp, and the quote.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks great.  I would love to do something like this when I get my little hoglet.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's turning out so well!! You took some beautiful pictures. And it really is like a fairy tale. Such a good job!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it  It looks just like a fairy tale.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

It's wonderful!! Thanks for sharing with us and great job! :mrgreen:


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! I was so glad the photos turned out so nicely... I was worried that they would look really good on my digital camera, but print horribly with the super saturated colours. I was quite pleased though. I felt like no matter what I did, the project was bound to be awesome, because the photos were just so neat. And of course, the subject is just darling


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Is this the arboretum at the University of Guelph? 
I have many fond memories of time spent there! It is a beautiful place.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

It is indeed at the University of Guelph. It's gorgeous, and no matter how much time I spend back there, no matter how many times I try to convince myself I've discovered all of its little treasures, I also find new places to marvel at.


----------

